# my custom built vivariums let me know what you think



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## jayjayoneill (Feb 18, 2008)

veryveryveryvery.nice.liking.the.waterfall.aswell


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

They are awesome.


----------



## pymn nice but dim (Oct 28, 2008)

are they built or converted or a mixture?


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

i build them from scratch i wanted my cali and beardie to have a nice place in the living room that goes with the funiture instead of the normal shop brought viv's . and since then a few of my friends have asked me to make them one and i've sold quite a few to people that have seen them on ebay.


----------



## Dixie19 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm just about to make a new viv for my Leo's, and I think I will be drawing alot of inspiration from your viv's (If you don't mind haha)

They are amazing!


----------



## onewhite84 (Dec 6, 2009)

love em mate do you think you could make me one


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

of course fella


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

very nice.

i see you have surcumed (sp) to the evils of loose women... tisk tisk


----------

